# Cuando un hijo es nombrado igual que su padre.



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:


    ¿Alguien sabe si *en el idioma español* existe *un vocablo* que sea usado para denotar aquella costumbre (un tanto cuanto arraigada dentro de la cultura judeo-cristiana) consistente en que a un hijo varón (frecuentemente al primogénito) se le da el mismo nombre que lleva su padre?...De antemano gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Tengo entendido que los judíos no le ponen el mismo nombre del padre al hijo. Por otro lado, no sé cómo se llame esa costumbre... ¿Homonimismo?


----------



## Namarne

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Homonimismo?


Pues a mí eso me suena a vicio solitario. 

(Perdona la broma, Crisipo.) 
Yo no conozco una palabra para eso, aunque me recuerda mucho al concepto de *patronímico*. Sí, es verdad que no es lo mismo, pero hay países (claro, todos pensamos en Rusia) en los que existe la costumbre de pasar el nombre del padre al hijo, intercalado entre el nombre de pila y el apellido. 
Saludos, 
N


----------



## Hidrocálida

****
Supresión de la respuesta que pertenece a este hilo.
Martine (Mod...)
 En cuanto a la pregunta de Crispo,me parece que la que utilizo Namarne sería la más próxima.
Aunque debo aclarar que esa costumbre de nombrar a un hijo/a con el nombre del padre o madre, suele traer lios, sobre todo cuando los buscan por teléfono.
Saludos


----------



## bb008

Hola

Sin embargo, tengo entendido que se les llama JUNIOR a los hijos que tiene el nombre de su padre. No me pregunten por qué.


----------



## chics

Hola.

En España no se les llama "Júnior" (sólo conozco un caso, creo que era un componente del Dúo Dinámico y no sé si era real o artístico, porque le parecería más moderno y guay al chico).

Una consecuencia usual es que acaban diferenciándose por un diminutivo, en generaciones alternas. Por ejemplo: Paquito abuelo, Paco padre y Paquito hijo.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Concido con Chics, por aquí no es muy común lo de Junior. Yo me llamo igual que mi padre y a) es un fastidio como dijo Hidrocálida y b) Si a alguien se le ocurre llamarme Junior se lleva una colleja de las buenas.

Saludos.

Ant

P.D. El tal Junior cantaba con Juan Pardo y el grupo en un alarde de originalidad se llamaba Juan y Junior


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también me llamo igual que mi papá. Pero para eso existen los segundos apellidos; cuando padre e hijo trabajan juntos y hablan preguntando por Juan Pérez, hay varias maneras de distinguirlos: padre e hijo, el doctor o el arquitecto, grande o chico (cuando aún está joven el hijo, claro).


----------



## chics

Sí, pero cuando estás en casa y te llama tu madre: ¡¡¡¡JUAAAAAN!!!! apareceis corriendo los dos en formación ¿no? ¿A ver si al final va a ser práctico? 

Bueno, en serio, por "incomodidad" yo creo que todos se referían precisamente a ésto de tener que ir aclarando, _padre_ o _hijo_, constantemente en la vida cotidiana.

Gracias, Ant, me había colado con el grupo. Espero que me perdonen las fans...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Sí, pero cuando estás en casa y te lama tu madre: ¡¡¡¡JUAAAAAN!!!! apareceis corriendo los dos en formación ¿no? ¿A ver si al final va a ser práctico?  *La verdad es que ahí tienes razón, al principio era así. Ahora paso de levantarme que vaya mi padre y si es a mí que especifique. *
> 
> Bueno, en serio, por "incomodidad" yo creo que todos se referían precisamente a ésto de tener que ir aclarando, _padre_ o _hijo_, constantemente en la vida cotidiana. *Pocas verdades tan grandes como ésta se han dicho. *
> 
> Gracias, Ant, me havía colado con el grupo. Espero que me perdonen las fans*...Ten cuidado que seguro que son millones *


 
Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Bueno, por eso yo tenía mi "apodo" especial. De hecho hasta los 13 años pensé que mi nombre era Imbécil.

No, en serio, yo era hijo a secas. Claro que no tengo hermanos, y eso ayuda.


----------



## Antpax

ToñoTorreón said:


> Bueno, por eso yo tenía mi "apodo" especial. De hecho hasta los 13 años pensé que mi nombre era Imbécil.
> 
> No, en serio, yo era hijo a secas. Claro que no tengo hermanos, y eso ayuda.


 
Ja, Ja, muy buena Toño. Al final me imagino que en todas las casas pasará lo mismo: si tu eras hijo, yo era nene, no te lo pierdas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## roseruf

Poca broma, que a los 30, sigo siendo la nena... y mi hermano de casi 2 metros de alto, barbado y bien cuadrado... ¡el enano!
Por aquí si los nombres coinciden lo normal e que al hijo se le llame por el diminutivo como  Juan y Juanito, lo malo es que a los 50 siguen siendo Toñitos, Juanitos... En Cataluña el equivalente al junior de los ingleses seria "petit" (pequeño), así el hijo se queda como Pep petit, Joan petit, Manel petit... lo cual es MUY ridículo, sobre todo porque estas costumbres no se pierden!

Si existe una palabra para definir esta costumbre no la conozco, lo de homonimismo no lo he oído nunca y no sale nada en Google, así que...


----------



## Fernando

A mí no me parece ridículo. Lo del "junior" anglosajón creo que lo han tomado del latín y simplemente es "el joven". Cuando se muere el papá y "el joven" tiene 80 años, sigue siendo "junior".

En español de España creo que lo más normal sería distinguirlos como "Juan padre" y "Juan hijo".

Desconozco cómo se llama esa costumbre. Yo me llamo igual que mi abuelo (que casualmente se llamaba igual que mi padre).


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Namarne said:


> Yo no conozco una palabra para eso, aunque me recuerda mucho al concepto de *patronímico*. Sí, es verdad que no es lo mismo, pero hay países (claro, todos pensamos en Rusia) en los que existe la costumbre de pasar el nombre del padre al hijo, intercalado entre el nombre de pila y el apellido.
> Saludos,
> N


 
Hola a todos otra vez:

Pues he buscado en varias fuentes y no me ha sido posible el hallar un vocablo que denote a la costumbre en cuestión. Lo más parecido que he encontrado es lo mencionado por Namarne. Así que,  les propongo que incorporemos al lenguaje castellano el vocablo *patronimicismo *(el cual sería un nuevo sustantivo) para denotar a la costumbre aludida. Me gustaría conocer sus opiniones .


----------



## elmohdez

Homonimos Onomasticos es lo mas parecido salvo la petit diferencia que no necesariamente tienen que ser familia...jeje.
Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

Lo que ocurre es que "patronímico" suele referirse al apellido.

En cuanto a "homónimos onomásticos", para eso existe ya la palabra "tocayo", de donde podríamos crear "tocayismo" si nos empeñamos


----------



## Mangato

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> En España no se les llama "Júnior" (sólo conozco un caso, creo que era un componente del Dúo Dinámico y no sé si era real o artístico, porque le parecería más moderno y guay al chico).
> 
> Una consecuencia usual es que acaban diferenciándose por un diminutivo, en generaciones alternas. Por ejemplo: Paquito abuelo, Paco padre y Paquito hijo.


 
No, el Junior no es del Dúo Dinámico. Era y es, porque todavía vive, un componenete de los primitivos BRINCOS


----------



## Mangato

En España no existe normalmente ese problema porque se utiliza también el segundo apellido que actúa como elemento diferenciador. Dntro del ambiente familiar los diminutivos, a veces extremadamente ridículos, ayudan 

En otros países como Brasil, usan, de manera oficial los apelativos *filho,* y *neto* a continuación del apellido para hijos y nietos con el mismo nombre.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apellido


----------



## Namarne

Jellby said:


> Lo que ocurre es que "patronímico" suele referirse al apellido.
> En cuanto a "homónimos onomásticos", para eso existe ya la palabra "tocayo", de donde podríamos crear "tocayismo" si nos empeñamos


Pues a lo mejor no está tan mal, eso de *tocayismo*.  Aunque en último término a mí me sonaría al hecho de que dos o varias personas se llamen igual, no a que el hijo se llame igual que el padre. ¿Y *juniorismo*?  Perdón. 
De todos modos, lo del patronímico no siempre se refiere al apellido. En Roma, creo, "venía a ser algo así" como un apellido (quizá alguien lo sepa, yo no puedo asegurarlo). Pero en Rusia el patronínimo es algo intermedio entre el nombre y el apellido. Porque el nombre de, pongamos, Piotr Ivánovich Kárpov sería Piotr, el apellido sería Kárpov, e Ivánovich sería el *patronímico*: "hijo de Ivan". No es apellido, porque se extingue con él, su hijo se llamará Dmitri Petrovich Kárpov. 
Sería interesante saber si la transmisión del nombre tiene alguna denominación en Egipto. (O al menos en alguna zona.) Un alumno de la universidad al que yo conocí tenía serios problemas para responder a la pregunta: ¿cuál es tu apellido? Porque no tenía. Tenía cuatro nombres, y todos eran nombres, uno heredado del padre, otro del abuelo y así sucesivamente.


----------



## Mangato

En España y por extensión en Latinoamérica también tenemos sinfín de apellidos patronímicos. Son aquellos termimados en -ez. Durante la Edad Media los hijos heredaban como apellido el nombre del padre transformado con el sufijo -ez, que venía a significar _hijo de_ 
Así Gonzalez = hijo de Gonzalo 
Fernández = hijo de Fernando, etc. etc.
de ahí la extraordinaria abundancia de estos apellidos sin que procedan de un tronco común

Los portugueses heredaron igulmente esta tradición si bien actualemte su terminación es en -es 

Saludos, 

MG


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

ToñoTorreón said:


> Tengo entendido que los judíos no le ponen el mismo nombre del padre al hijo. Por otro lado, no sé cómo se llame esa costumbre... ¿Homonimismo?


 

Hola a todos de nuevo:


Ciertamente que la costumbre de bautizar a un hijo con el mismo apelativo de su padre *está mucho más arraigada* en aquellas naciones que tienen predominantemente una herencia cultural grecolatina que en los países que no tienen un tan acentuado legado histórico grecorromano, como es el caso del pueblo judío. Sin embargo, *sin duda alguna* *que* la costumbre aludida también existe (aunque con menor frecuencia) en el ámbito de la cultura judía y desde hace ya miles de años. *Uno de los ejemplos más famosos* *está en la misma Biblia* (en *El* *Nuevo Testamento* para ser exacto): el caso de *Herodes el Grande* y de uno de sus hijos *Herodes Antipas* (estos dos miembros de la dinastía de los *Herodes* gobernaron (sucesivamente) la región de *Judea* en la época del nacimiento, de la predicación y de la muerte del *Cristo* (aunque hay que aclarar que *Herodes Antipas* no gobernó sobre toda la región de *Judea *sino que jurisdiccionó sólo sobre la tetrarquía de *Galilea y Perea*)). *El Herodes padre* aparece mencionado en la parte de la *Biblia* en donde se narra como es que este gobernante intentó matar al *Cristo *(de quien se había enterado que estaba profetizado que con el tiempo llegaría a ser el *Rey de los judíos*) a través de dar la orden para que todos aquellos niños varones judíos de dos años de edad hacia abajo nacidos en la ciudad de *Belén* y en sus distritos anexos fuesen asesinados (el Evangelio según San Mateo, capítulo II, versículos del 1 al 23), mientras que *el Herodes hijo* aparece mencionado en las partes de la *Biblia* en donde se narra la muerte de *Juan el Bautista* (El Evangelio según San Mateo, capítulo 14, versículos del 1 al 12 y el Evangelio según San Marcos, capítulo 6, versículos del 14 al 29). Desde que el Herodes hijo (*Herodes Antipas*) empezó a recibir noticias acerca de la predicación del *Cristo* se gestó en su mente una mezcla de enorme curiosidad y patente miedo pues *Herodes Antipas* temía que *Jesús* fuese en realidad *Juan el Bautista* (a quien poco antes *Herodes Antipas* había mandado a decapitar) que había resucitado de entre los muertos (El Evangelio según San Lucas, capítulo 9, versículos del 7 al 9). Todo parece indicar que *el Herodes hijo* tenía interés en matar también al *Cristo* (El Evangelio según San Lucas, capítulo 13, versículos del 31 al 35) pero cuando finalmente *Herodes Antipas* pudo conocer personalmente a *Jesús* (en el momento de interrogarlo poco antes de su crucifixión) y al ver que *Jesús *no era la misma persona que *Juan el Bautista* y que además el *Cristo* no hizo delante de él ni uno solo de los muchos prodigios que se le atribuían, entonces la preocupación de *Herodes Antipas* se desvaneció y este quedó complacido, así que procedió a menospreciar y a burlarse del *Cristo* y se limitó a enviar a *Jesús *de vuelta con *Poncio Pilato* (el Evangelio según San Lucas, capítulo 23, versículos del 1 al 12).

Recuerdo claramente que cuando era un niño y acudía a mis clases de catecismo, la catequista en turno nos hablaba del *Herodes papá* y del* Herodes hijo* para distinguir al uno del otro. Como ya lo he mencionado, dentro de un contexto histórico-religioso, para distinguir al progenitor del vástago al primero se le nombra como *Herodes El Grande* y al segundo se le agrega su nombre secundario para llamarlo así *Herodes Antipas*. Por cierto que el padre de *Herodes El Grande *(y abuelo de* Herodes Antipas)* fue *Antipas II* quien a su vez fue hijo de *Antipas I *(siendo este último el abuelo y el bisabuelo de *Herodes el Grande* y de *Herodes Antipas* respectivamente).


Por último, deseo comentar que *es de llamar poderosamente la atención* el hecho de que *una costumbre que ha estado presente en el seno de las sociedades humanas desde hace miles de años no haya recibido todavía nominativo alguno* (al menos en la lengua castellana).



Hasta luego.


----------



## bb008

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Sin embargo, tengo entendido que se les llama JUNIOR a los hijos que tiene el nombre de su padre. No me pregunten por qué.


 

Después de tan magna explicación por parte de Crisipo, lo mucho que puedo aportar e indicar que en contraposición sobre el nombre dado al primogénito, he escuchado que al hijo menor se le llama Benjamín. Es decir, yo tenía entendido que le llamaban Junior al hijo mayor y Benjamín al menor.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Bb, que yo sepa junior sería el hijo que se llame igual al padre, sin importar en que orden nació con respecto a los hermanos.
Por cierto, mi hijo menor se llama José Fernando , igual a su Padre y a veces escribo o dijo, cuando estoy con la familia del padre, Jose Fernando Jr. para diferenciar a quien me refiero.
Pero nunca le diría , Junior para llamarlo a él...


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Bb, que yo sepa junior sería el hijo que se llame igual al padre, sin importar en que orden nació con respecto a los hermanos.
> Por cierto, mi hijo menor se llama José Fernando , igual a su Padre y a veces escribo o dijo, cuando estoy con la familia del padre, Jose Fernando Jr. para diferenciar a quien me refiero.
> Pero nunca le diría , Junior para llamarlo a él...


 

Si Rosa, pero es una modalidad, tú lo acabas de decir para diferenciarlo cuando están los dos juntos padre-hijo. En el caso de "Benjamín" pasa igual, no es que se llame "Benjamín", sino que a nivel familiar, cuando alguien pregunta y quienes es el menor de la familia: el "Benjamín" de la familia es fulanito, o zutanito. Aparte hay personas que le llaman a su hijo Junior cuando llevan el mismo nombre, claro está que la mayoría de la veces es el primogénito quién lleva el nombre del padre. No sé si me expliqué...


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:

Después de varios meses de seguir buscando de manera infructuosa, he llegado a la conclusión de que no existe en el idioma castellano actual una palabra o expresión en lo particular que sea usada para denotar a la aludida costumbre tan ancestral consistente en nombrar a un hijo con el mismo apelativo de su padre, por lo mismo me atrevo a proponer que tal costumbre sea designada mediante la expresión “*patronimicismo nominal*” y por analogía a la costumbre consistente en bautizar a una hija con el mismo apelativo de su madre se le podría designar como “*matronimicismo nominal*”. Estos términos me parecen los más adecuados en el sentido de que hacen explícito que se está hablando del nombre y no del apellido.

Por cierto, volviendo al ejemplo de la dinastía de los *Herodes*, deseo mencionar que “*Herodes el Grande*” tuvo a través de la línea genealógica de su hijo *Aristóbulo* un nieto que históricamente es conocido como “*Herodes Agripa I*” (“Herodes Agripa I” fue hijo de *Aristóbulo* y de *Mariamne I* y fue también sobrino de “*Herodes Antipas*”). Al igual que su abuelo, “Herodes Agripa I” también aparece mencionado en la Biblia, específicamente en la parte en donde se cuenta cómo fue que el *Apóstol Pedro* se salvó de morir por órdenes de y a manos de los soldados de “Herodes Agripa I” gracias* “supuestamente”* a la intervención de un ser angélico (Hechos de los Apóstoles, capítulo 12, versículos del 1 al 23). Por su parte “Herodes Agripa I” engendró junto con su esposa *Cipros* un hijo al que en el ámbito histórico se le conoce como “*Herodes Agripa II*” y que asimismo también aparece mencionado en la Biblia, concretamente hablando, en el pasaje en donde se relata cómo fue que el *Apóstol Pablo* al poseer la ciudadanía romana tuvo la oportunidad de defender sus creencias cristianas delante del gobernador romano* Festo* y delante del mismo “Herodes Agripa II” (Hechos de los Apóstoles, capítulos 24, 25 y 26). *"Por desgracia"*, *la Biblia* en sí misma no hace una clara distinción entre los diferentes miembros de la dinastía de los Herodes que aparecen mencionados en dichas escrituras: “Herodes el Grande” (el abuelo), “Herodes Antipas” (el hijo), “Herodes Agripa I” (el nieto) y “Herodes Agripa II” (el bisnieto), de modo que para poder distinguir a cada uno de ellos con exactitud es necesario el leer de manera paralela al relato bíblico las obras de algunos de los más ilustres historiadores de aquellos tiempos como lo es el historiador romano *Josefo*. Así por ejemplo y resumiéndolo con mis propias palabras, éste reconocido historiador menciona (entre varias otras cosas) lo siguiente acerca de la dinastía de los Herodes: 

“Herodes el Grande” procreó con una mujer llamada “*Mariamne II*” otro hijo al que llamó “*Herodes Filipo*” (hermanastro de “Herodes Antipas”). Ya siendo un adulto “Herodes Filipo” —quien vivía en la ciudad de *Roma*— tomó por esposa a una mujer llamada “*Herodías*”. Josefo dice también que una vez que “Herodes Antipas” logró obtener el nombramiento de tetrarca sobre la región de *Galilea* y *Perea* por parte del Imperio Romano, “Antipas” se vio obligado a viajar con cierta frecuencia a Roma por cuestiones de política. En uno de esos viajes a Roma, “Antipas” tuvo el deseo de pasar a visitar a su ya casado hermanastro “Filipo” y acabó enamorándose de la esposa de este (“Herodías”), de forma tal que “Antipas” se las arregló para convencer a “Herodías” de que abandonase a “Filipo” y se marchase con él a la región de *Galilea *con la oferta de darle una vida llena de prosperidad. En Galilea “Antipas” y “Herodías” contrajeron matrimonio. Pero “Herodías” era una mujer mucho muy ambiciosa y acabó siendo la perdición de “Antipas”. Cuando “*Cayo César*” (“*Calígula*”) ascendió al trono del Imperio Romano, “Calígula” le otorgó a “*Herodes Agripa I*” el título de *rey* sobre una región más grande que la región que ya gobernaba “Antipas”. Esto último molestó sobremanera a “Herodías” quien le reprochó a “Antipas” que no era justo que su sobrino (“Herodes Agripa I”) obtuviese por parte de Roma un nombramiento de mayor rango que el nombramiento de tetrarca que ostentaba “Antipas”. Acicateado por “Herodías”, “Antipas” viajó acompañado por su esposa a Roma con el fin de entrevistarse con “Cayo César” y hacerle saber personalmente su descontento, pero a “*Calígula*” le resultó muy irritante este gesto por parte de “Antipas” y entonces haciendo caso de las acusaciones que “Herodes Agripa I” sostenía en contra de su propio tío “Antipas”, “Calígula” ordenó que se tomase prisionero a dicho matrimonio y que se le desterrase a *La Galia* *[*específicamente a lo que hoy es la ciudad de *Lyon*, en *Francia]*. Finalmente, “Calígula” le entregó a “Herodes Agripa I” (nieto de “Herodes el Grande”) la tetrarquía que anteriormente había gobernado “Herodes Antipas” y la fortuna que hasta ese entonces había logrado acumular “Antipas”. 





bb008 said:


> Después de tan magna explicación por parte de Crisipo, lo mucho que puedo aportar e indicar *es* que en contraposición sobre el nombre dado al primogénito, he escuchado que al hijo menor se le llama Benjamín. Es decir, yo tenía entendido que le llamaban Junior al hijo mayor y Benjamín al menor.


 

A este respecto me parece que es muy probable que esta costumbre consistente en llamar “*Benjamín de la familia*” o “*el Benjamín de la familia*” al más pequeño de los hijos de un cierto núcleo familiar tenga un origen bíblico, pues de acuerdo con lo que menciona la Biblia (Libro del Génesis, capítulo 35, versículos del 16 al 26) de los doce hijos que en total tuvo *Jacob* (o *Israel*) el más pequeño de ellos fue nombrado precisamente “*Benjamín*” por su padre. Es decir,* Benjamín* fue el último y el más pequeño en cuanto a la edad de los doce hijos que en total engendró *Jacob*.



Por último y a sugerencia de uno de los más distinguidos miembros de este foro, deseo hacer una pequeña aclaración: los miembros de la dinastía de los Herodes no tenían una genuina ascendencia hebrea propiamente hablando, ya que la dinastía de los Herodes era de origen *idumeo* o *edomita*. El mismo historiador romano *Josefo *relata que alrededor del año 125 antes de Cristo los idumeos (o edomitas) fueron obligados a circuncidarse y a convertirse al judaísmo por el gobernante macabeo “*Juan Hircano I*”. De forma tal que, los Herodes al ser de ascendencia idumea, eran en realidad lo que se conoce hoy en día como “judíos nominales”.

Hasta luego.


----------



## Calambur

Estoy igual que ustedes, foreros: no conozco la palabra que buscamos.
Solo puedo aclarar que aquí, cuando se trata de mencionar por escrito, se pone así: Mario Cepeda *(h.)*.
Y algo curioso (al menos para mí) es que en estos pagos hay alguna familia "paqueta" (de alta cuna, digamos), que procede como sigue:

El padre es Mario Cepeda.
El hijo es Mario Cepeda.
¿Cómo los llaman en la familia y también los conocidos?
Al padre: Mario.
Al hijo: *don* Mario.
Créase o no, es al hijo al que llaman "don".

Aclaro que he oído realmente llamar "don Mario" a un mocosito que tenía unos once años. Cosas de gente fina, sin duda...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Calambur said:


> Estoy igual que ustedes, foreros: no conozco la palabra que buscamos.
> Solo puedo aclarar que aquí, cuando se trata de mencionar por escrito, se pone así: Mario Cepeda *(h.)*.
> Y algo curioso (al menos para mí) es que en estos pagos hay alguna familia "paqueta" (de alta cuna, digamos), que procede como sigue:
> 
> El padre es Mario Cepeda.
> El hijo es Mario Cepeda.
> ¿Cómo los llaman en la familia y también los conocidos?
> Al padre: Mario.
> Al hijo: *don* Mario.
> Créase o no, es al hijo al que llaman "don".
> 
> Aclaro que he oído realmente llamar "don Mario" a un mocosito que tenía unos once años. Cosas de gente fina, sin duda...


Bastente curioso ese dato

Yo he escuchado por acá en familias _"de alta alcurnia", _que les dicen siguiendo tu ejemplo:
Don Mario = el abuelo
Mario Cortez ( o Mario a secas) = el hijo
Niño Mario = al nieto. ( y eso pasa, aunque tenga el niño unos 20 años...)

saludos
Rosa.


----------



## Malala

chics said:


> Hola.
> 
> En España no se les llama "Júnior" (sólo conozco un caso, creo que era un componente del Dúo Dinámico y no sé si era real o artístico, porque le parecería más moderno y guay al chico).
> 
> Una consecuencia usual es que acaban diferenciándose por un diminutivo, en generaciones alternas. Por ejemplo: Paquito abuelo, Paco padre y Paquito hijo.


 
 No nos olvidemos de otro junior famoso en todo el mundo de habla hispana: el JR de la serial Dallas, claro que era traducida del inglés.

 ¿Qué tal "tocayismo congénito" para el concepto? Claro que sólo se aplicaría cuando nunca se interrumpe la cadena de tocayos  A ver si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Mi caso es peor.
Yo soy el tercero con el nombre.
Mi mamá algunas veces me dice Junior, el Jaimito me enferma, siempre me llamaban así los amigos de mi papá y es algo que me exaspera.


----------



## Metzaka

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bastente curioso ese dato
> 
> Yo he escuchado por acá en familias _"de alta alcurnia", _que les dicen siguiendo tu ejemplo:
> Don Mario = el abuelo
> Mario Cortez ( o Mario a secas) = el hijo
> Niño Mario = al nieto. ( y eso pasa, aunque tenga el niño unos 20 años...)
> 
> saludos
> Rosa.


 Hasta he escuchado 'el señorito'

_*El Señorito Mario*_ (el menor de los 'Marios')


----------



## Calambur

Traductora Al-Español said:


> Hasta he escuchado 'el señorito'
> 
> _*El Señorito Mario*_ (el menor de los 'Marios')


 
Lo de "señorito" lo he oído en películas argentinas de la década del '40 -y en películas españolas que no podría datar-, pero luego se ha ido perdiendo, al menos por acá. Aunque, según he visto en esos filmes, era la forma en que el personal de servicio de la casa se refería al hijo de los patrones.
Lo de "don Mario", en cambio, se lo he oído a la madre llamando al hijo: "-¡Don Mario...!"


----------



## Malala

Calambur said:


> Lo de "señorito" lo he oído en películas argentinas de la década del '40 -y en películas españolas que no podría datar-, pero luego se ha ido perdiendo, al menos por acá. Aunque, según he visto en esos filmes, era la forma en que el personal de servicio de la casa se refería al hijo de los patrones.
> Lo de "don Mario", en cambio, se lo he oído a la madre llamando al hijo: "-¡Don Mario...!"


 
Es verdad que se ha ido perdiendo, pero hasta los años 70, así me llamaba el servicio en mi casa en Montevideo. Por otra parte, en el Uruguay, el "don" es una forma más familiar que el "señor", pero en España es lo contrario; no sé qué pasa en el resto de Latinoamérica.

Pero seguimos sin encontrar un nombre a la transmisión del nombre de pila de padres (o madres) a hijos (o hijas). ¿Tocayopilismo? ¿Pilitocayismo?


----------



## ManPaisa

> Es verdad que se ha ido perdiendo, pero hasta los años 70, así me llamaba el servicio en mi casa en Montevideo.


 
A una Malala le decían _*señorito*_?  
¡Con razón te nos fuiste pa' Francia!


----------



## Malala

ManPaisa said:


> A una Malala le decían _*señorito*_?
> ¡Con razón te nos fuiste pa' Francia!


 
Me di cuenta mientras redactaba el post, pero me dio pereza poner señorita entre paréntesis. De todos modos, son cosas que ya no existen, desde que tenemos un gobierno "socialista" (yo lo calificaría más bien de estalinista), el personal de servicio tutea a sus patrones. Y, last but not least, poca gente me llama ya señorita


----------



## totor

Crisipo de Soli said:


> costumbre (un tanto cuanto arraigada dentro de la cultura judeo-cristiana) consistente en que a un hijo varón (frecuentemente al primogénito) se le da el mismo nombre que lleva su padre



Lamento sumar mi ignorancia en esta cuestión, Crisipo, pero lo que sí te puedo garantizar es que esa costumbre no es judía sino cristiana.

Ningún padre ni madre pondría a su hijo el nombre del progenitor *vivo*.

La costumbre judía es poner al primer hijo (o hija) inmediatamente posterior al *fallecimiento* de uno de los miembros de la familia (sea tío, padre o abuelo) ese nombre. Pero tampoco es una costumbre tan extendida como la costumbre cristiana a la que tú te refieres.


----------



## clares3

Hola, Mangato, hola a todos
"No, el Junior no es del Dúo Dinámico. Era y es, porque todavía vive, un componenete de los primitivos BRINCOS"
Pero creo recordar que Junior, que luego formó el dúo Juán y Junior (de ahí la confusión con el Dúo Dinámico) es de ascendencia filipina. A lo mejor lo saben los mexicanos porque su mujer (Rocío Dúrcal, ya fallecida) tuvo un enorme éxito en México.


----------



## ManPaisa

totor said:


> La costumbre judía es poner al primer hijo (o hija) inmediatamente posterior al *fallecimiento* de uno de los miembros de la familia (sea tío, padre o abuelo) ese nombre. Pero tampoco es una costumbre tan extendida como la costumbre cristiana a la que tú te refieres.


 
No estoy de acuerdo. Esa es la costumbre en la variante azhkenazi, pero no en la sefaradí ni en la mizrahí del judaísmo. En estas últimas es obligatorio poner al primer hijo el nombre del abuelo paterno (vivo o no) y a la primera hija el nombre de la abuela materna.


----------



## Metzaka

clares3 said:


> Hola, Mangato, hola a todos
> "No, el Junior no es del Dúo Dinámico. Era y es, porque todavía vive, un componenete de los primitivos BRINCOS"
> Pero creo recordar que Junior, que luego formó el dúo Juán y Junior (de ahí la confusión con el Dúo Dinámico) es de ascendencia filipina. A lo mejor lo saben los mexicanos porque su mujer (Rocío Dúrcal, ya fallecida) tuvo un enorme éxito en México.


 Todos lo mexicanos sabemos quién fue Rocío Dúrcal y que su viudo se llama (o le dicen) Junior y que su hija Sheila(?) canta  (creo que tiene otra hija), pero de* Junior* no sabemos más.

*Junior* también se usa en México para referirse al hijo menor que lleve el nombre igual al de su padre. Creo que es un americanismo, ya que en el español se utiliza el apellido de la madre para diferenciar entre padre e hijo. No es necesario decir 'Junior' ni 'Hijo'.


----------



## Pinairun

El María Moliner dice que, por extensión, se llama "*dinastía*" a una familia en la que cierta función, representación, *nombre propio,* etc., se va transmitiendo de padres a hijos.
_El quinto Pepe de la dinastía._
_La dinastía de los Dominguín._

Saludos


----------



## totor

ManPaisa said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Esa es la costumbre en la variante azhkenazi, pero no en la sefaradí ni en la mizrahí del judaísmo. En estas últimas es obligatorio poner al primer hijo el nombre del abuelo paterno (vivo o no) y a la primera hija el nombre de la abuela materna.



Pues entonces pido disculpas por el error. Por cierto, ésa me la ha jugado mi ascendencia ashkenazi  .


----------



## ManPaisa

totor said:


> Pues entonces pido disculpas por el error. Por cierto, ésa me la ha jugado mi ascendencia ashkenazi  .


 
Me lo imaginaba...  
Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Hablando de los dones, cuando en una empresa el dueño se llama Juan y el intendente también, al patrón le llaman Don Juan, y al otro Don Juanito.


----------



## Atilano

Se suele hablar de homonimia. Para los historiadores la homonimia es un problema: que haya varios contemporáneos de igual nombre y apellido.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Atilano said:


> Se suele hablar de homonimia. Para los historiadores la homonimia es un problema: que haya varios contemporáneos de igual nombre y apellido.


 

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:


   Creo que Atilano ha acertado por completo (en ocasiones la solución a un cierto problema está delante de nosotros y aún así no la vemos). En base a la definición que de la palabra *homónimo* da el *DRAE*, podríamos formular las siguientes propuestas:


*Homonimicismo paterno*: costumbre consistente en que a un hijo se le nombre con el mismo apelativo del padre.

*Homonimicismo materno*: costumbre consistente en que a una hija se le nombre con el mismo apelativo de la madre.

Creo sinceramente que estos dos nombres son más apropiados que los que yo había propuesto anteriormente : patronimicismo nominal y matronimicismo nominal.

Hasta luego.


----------

